
Ask HN: Search the web for pages without ads? - rkagerer
Is there a decent search engine or syntax which lets me limit results to pages that don&#x27;t contain any advertising?
======
hos234
You can try your luck on archive.org -
[https://archive.org/advancedsearch.php](https://archive.org/advancedsearch.php)

They strip out all kinds of the things from the captured page.

